# 6.5-06 Any One Shooting One?



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Any one shoot one?

I'd like to have some details on the barrel you're using?

Load data?

Been digging around looking at different 6.5 cartridges and this one is looking great! Been trying to get away from wildcat cartridges...but this one is looking too good to ignore.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got one. What are you wanting to know about the barrel? If you're trying to get away from Wildcats the Creedmoor and .260 are very comparable. Unless you're just one of those people that lose sleep over 100fps.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Barrel twist and length...what action you using?

I'm going to build mine into a Colombian 98 Mauser...

I'm sure you are hand loading it...data you want to share?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

1-9" 
24" Krieger 
700 action. Won't waste money on anything else unless custom. 
Don't remember load off the top of my head but believe it's H4831. I think .5 off max load.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I was thinking 26" Douglas...pretty hard set on the 98 Mauser I have. 

It's new 1957 manufacture un-issued...they were made to shoot 30-06 so feeding issues shouldn't exist.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why 26"?


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I like to squeeze every FPS out of one that I can... 

I'm waiting on a 300WM with a 28" pipe to come in now...weight is not an issue for me  the barrel alone weighs 7lbs...scoped rifle should come in close to 18lbs...maybe a little over!


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

This stock is getting a new barrel and different action...scope will most likely be history too...future 300WM


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell if you're after speed I wouldn't waste time with the 6.5-06. Go 26 Nosler. I'm getting 3625 out of mine with a 120gr Accubond.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I have read up on that one and your right...in 6.5 if you're looking for maximum horse power that's the one to go with. But trying to keep the brass, powder cost down some, but still get a bit more out of a 6.5

So how does your shoot?

Any time over a chronograph?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

CaptnC said:


> I have read up on that one and your right...in 6.5 if you're looking for maximum horse power that's the one to go with. But trying to keep the brass, powder cost down some, but still get a bit more out of a 6.5
> 
> So how does your shoot?
> 
> Any time over a chronograph?


Sounds like you've already gone past worrying about what it cost.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

If want to squeeze out every last FPS and don't want a 26 Nosler... You could always go 264 win mag and in that 26" barrel you should be pushing some decent speed. Just a thought.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

True, always heard great things about the 264WM...bolt face will have to be opened up for the bigger case which isn't a big deal...factory ammo is a possibility...brass is out there...

But I really planed for this to be for the little women...I'm ot a big fan of muzzle breaks...but...


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Did a quick comparisons...I am been using Nosler's wed site and their load data. Just for quick referrences...

I have not included the Creedmoore because I know its right there with the 260 Rem.

I compared the 6.5X55, 260 Rem, 6.5-06, and the 264WM...

They use/compare 9 powders...I based my comparison on the 120gr E-Tip BC 0.497

6.5-06 smoked them;
6.5X55 only 3 of the 9 powders edged over 3,000 FPS
260 only 4 of the 9 powders edged over 3,000 FPS
This one really surprised me...
264WM all 9 are over 3,000 FPS, but only one topped the 6.5X06 by more than 100 FPS. Most were FPS difference was less than 100 FPS.

The 6.5-06 only has one powder out of 9 that are below 3,000 FPS...


The Sammi pressures in the 6.5-06 (60,200 psi) are quit a bit less than the 264WM (64,000 psi) also. Barrel life should be better than the 264 too.

Negatives;
Dies are expensive...I have yet to find any under $93.00 (2 die set).
No over the counter or mail order ammo.
No brass...I was told they make it but I can't find any.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Thought I'd post the screen shots from the Nosler load data...

I did bump it up to the 130gr bullets to see if the bigger case would shine better with a heavier bullet...

NOPE!


The 06 had 7 of 9 loads over 3,000 and two of them was over 3,100 FPS

The 284 had 6 of 9 over 3,000 and none over 3,100 FPS


----------

